# Winter Fun pictures...



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is my hinny at 7 months old, he now stands 28". He has personality plus and is quit a comical guy. He gets along with all the minis and the stallions. This is the dame one that I posted below --when he was first born.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 16, 2004)

That is just too gorgeous for words!! How on earth do you get work done with Gorgeous George cavorting around in the background?


----------



## crponies (Feb 16, 2004)

He is so cute! Looks like he has quite the personality too


----------



## Miniv (Feb 16, 2004)

Too Cute!!! Great photos!

MA


----------



## minimule (Feb 16, 2004)

What a cutie! Can't wait for our new mule this spring.


----------



## mountain_waif (Feb 16, 2004)

....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 16, 2004)

mountain_ waif, hes a a black/brown ...imagine that!!..lol..(but does have alot of brown highlights) and also has the cross. You can probably see his coloring alot better, when he was first born..its below "my jenny and her hinny", he has never changed color, but with his WOOLIES on he does look more black. I THINK when you register them to be considered a black they cant have any brown highlights, Maybe someone else can help out on this coloring. Corinne


----------



## ShawneeCreek (Feb 17, 2004)

How adorable. I would love to have a mini donkey one day. I can't seem to sell them to my husband. I have never seen a hinny before until now.


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Feb 21, 2004)

SwEEt pics! He sure is a fluffly little guy! How cute!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 26, 2004)

mwfarms, here is Snickers in his winter woolies...so you can see what type of coat they do get in winter. You have a PM from me too. Corinne


----------



## mwfarms (May 26, 2004)

OH THANK YOU



He has my heart I sure hope I can find one special boy or girl to add to my herd!


----------



## mwfarms (May 26, 2004)

I was so awed



with him I forgot to say WOW



about that snow, we had slush here in 1987 enough to make a slushman about 4" tall!!! I would love to see some snow, dont know if I could live there but love to play sometime.


----------



## Mini Lover (Jun 7, 2004)

Way to Cute

Great Pics


----------



## StarWish (Jun 10, 2004)

MeadowRidge,

He's WAY too cute!!!



Now, we need updated pics! I love the looks on his face!!!

StarWish/Colleen


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 14, 2005)

Fonzzie, this is me--this past Feburary. Snickers


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 14, 2005)

I love pictures and wanna see more!!


----------



## Marnie (Dec 14, 2005)

These are great pictures, I love the snow pictures anyway and the long ears! Be it hinny, mule or donkey! LOL!


----------

